# Comment vendre mon iBook ?



## Gilles carlos (15 Août 2003)

Voila, je voudrais savoir comment ca se passe pour vendre du matos mac d'occase en général...
Sites spécialisé ? Forums spécifiques ?

Merci pour vos réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2003)

dans  tribumac par exemple


----------



## Gilles carlos (15 Août 2003)

Ok je vais regarder...

Merci


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2003)

Ou alors a moi. Je te débarasse pour 300 euros ...


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors a moi. Je te débarasse pour 300 euros ...



t'a encore des sous ?


----------



## Sir (15 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors a moi. Je te débarasse pour 300 euros ...




300  un ibook 800 ???


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> 300  un ibook 800 ???



du calme les enfants, les modo d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus serieusement, pour le vendre comme d'hab petite annonce dans tribumac cité plus haut, journaux mac ou pourquoi ne pas le donner comme moi a ta maman ?


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou pourquoi ne pas le donner comme moi a ta maman ?




il t'a donné à sa maman?????


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ...ou pourquoi ne pas le donner comme moi a ta maman ?



Moi, le mien je le donnerais bientôt à ma chérie.
C'est quand même plus classe un iBook pour jouer à Marble Blast.


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'a encore des sous ?



Si peu ...



			
				SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> 300  un ibook 800 ???



C'est un tarif fixe de reprise iBook ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> du calme les enfants, les modo d'abord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va bien mon fiston ? Tu voulais me donner quelquechose ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca va bien mon fiston ? Tu voulais me donner quelquechose ?



mdr


----------



## azerty (16 Août 2003)

Gilles carlos a dit:
			
		

> Voila, je voudrais savoir comment ca se passe pour vendre du matos mac d'occase en général...
> Sites spécialisé ? Forums spécifiques ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses
> ...



     ...il y a aussi les P.A de VNU-Net  qui sont assez efficaces..


----------



## Gilles carlos (16 Août 2003)

J'ai posté sur tribumac, sur Vnu, j'attends...
D'habitude le mac d'occasion ca part vite ?

Je suis assez pressé en fait ....


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2003)

Ajoute macbidouille et macplus ...


----------



## Sebang (16 Août 2003)

Gilles carlos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté sur tribumac, sur Vnu, j'attends...
> D'habitude le mac d'occasion ca part vite ?
> 
> Je suis assez pressé en fait ....



Ça dépend de la machine et de son prix, mais en règle générale, si tu n'en demandes pas 2000 euros, ça part assez vite. Enfin je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

ou a moi... ca m'interesse...
je te passe mes coordonnées en privé...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Août 2003)

Gilles carlos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté sur tribumac, sur Vnu, j'attends... D'habitude le mac d'occasion ca part vite ?
> Je suis assez pressé en fait ....



Je prends pour 394 Euros... cash net d'impot.


----------

